

PriorSmart, easy patent search for entrepreneurs - nmeyer
http://PriorSmart.com/

======
nmeyer
Whole site is entirely html+javascript. No server-side scripting and it's
hosted on S3 (ONLY S3, no EC2).

------
HalVenison
Describe your invention as thoroughly as possible, to maximize the benefit of
the search. Press the Search button. Results: Prior Art found - invent
something else.

The they have a nice collection of other people's inventions.

------
kljensen
not only s3, but googlepages for the images...and nearlyfreespeech for the
hosting. all content is compressed and weighs in at <200k, w/ 10-yr maxage
headers for the y-slow fr3aks.

~~~
kljensen
also, mad css-sprites...

------
frankus
Is a few pixels of margin on the body too much too ask?

------
grotkjaer
Excellent! Grotkjaer

